# Deer minerals for goats?



## BlueEyedFainters (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm a big whitetail deer hunter and I have a large supply of food plot mixes, loose deer minerals, lick juice, etc.. I noticed when I was out back doing my daily activities I had left the shed door open where I store all of that stuff and my 'little helper', aka Brutus, took it upon himself to check everything out and take a liking to bag of 'antler grower' minerals I had out. 

I currently give my little dudes free-choice Goat Minerals, but after comparing the contents between their minerals and my deer supplements they're not much different. The only thing I noticed is the deer minerals have slightly less copper and no ammonium chloride. The selenium, salt, etc (all the stuff I look for) was the same.

Any opinions on letting my wethers free-choice deer supplements? My husband joked and told me our goats are gonna have 'huge racks' since they're horned.  LOL


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Not to steal your thread but have a question. I have seen big jugs of molasses for deer also is this what you use or regular household molassses.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

We use household molasses 

As for the deer supplements, I would stick with the goat stuff. Goats need the higher copper, and wethers need the ammonium chloride.


----------



## BlueEyedFainters (Aug 18, 2012)

I use the household molasses too- I'm not looking to completely switch them, but just opinions on whether it would hurt them or not- I wouldn't think so?
I have an acre of un-cut hardwoods that butts up to my yard that I let them browse in during the nicer months. I also have deer licks and stump pots with deer minerals out there in the hardwoods that they have access to if they find them. They'll always have their Goat Minerals in their pen area. 

If it ain't gonna kill them I won't worry about it  but this is the first time he has shown an interest in the deer-stuff and they haven't been out to browse with the deer-minerals out yet (it's a winter thing we set up).


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I wouldn't feed the deer minerals but it shouldn't hurt them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you are still offering their goat minerals in their regular area and the deer mineral is very close, I can't see it hurting if they eat it when they are out in that field. You can always buy ammonium chloride and give them some once or twice a week and copper bolus as needed.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I have Nutra-Lux goat minerals and Antler Max deer minerals both in my boys pen just for them. If you look at the deer mineral , it does have lower copper but, it is from 4 different source types. 
My boys use both types of minerals regularly.


----------

